# need everyone's opinion on window tint



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well im getting my windows tinted thursday next week. the thing i need to know...would you get black tint or titanium tint? my car is a white 200sx. if u need a better idea go to my website. guy at the shop said black would look better on my car, but i am leaning towards 18% titanium. which would you get??


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Black would def. be better on a white but then again do U have rims--I went with the darkest Black they had to go with my Black rims and Im white too......


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I would say titanium.. too many people have dark black tint, and black only really looks good with dark cars.
Keep a solid, steady color scheme.


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

do the black tint with titanium graphics


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I say Titanium, looks bad ass on a white car.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i was just thinkin titanium bc my car is white and rims are silver w/a machined lip. what do u mean black w/a titanium graphic?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

deffinitly black. i got black on my 200 and it's white with white rims also. all my friends say it looks bad ass.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Definately black. Titanium just looks cheezy, IMO.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

i like titanium personally


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

the shop i work at, we can make designs in tint by using 2 different tints. like a smoke background w/ platinum graphics. or ploatinum back ground w/ color graphics.. look closely at the windows on my car........... http://members.cardomain.com/greenb13 you can barely see the black tribal on mirror tint


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i like a lighter tint on lighter color cars too. 
my car in my sig link has 35% with a platinum finish. it lightened it up and looks mirrored in the sun.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Go with the black. Looks quite tight on white cars.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Samo's Sentra with newly tinted windows lol, I never thought he would do it! J/K I think the shaved handles are a little ricey though. Keep reloading if the pic doesn't work.








http://community.webshots.com/storage/1/v4/3/61/34/55036134hxNSeL_ph.jpg


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

try black that fades to titanium or vise versa (just depends which way to turn the tint)


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAmn I didnt even know they had tints U can fade or put graphics in--down here in MIAMI--we just go as dark as we can....lol--U cant even see me at night  

I mean cmon that whole titanium/mirror/chrome tint is kinda old and played....

BUt Katana I can see wut you're saying and it does make sense cuz of your rims.....so I guess it could work in your case.......


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

hey MP2050 a friend and i were thinking of moving to florida and open up our own shop. we can both tint with the "fade", and graphics. as far as graphics if there is a picture of it we can tint it.i'm not sure of the going rate for a tini job but i know we can do it for less. i think the last time i checked it was around 200 bones for a 4 door car. rihjt now we charge 119 bones. and we still make a profit


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

119 for a 4 door huh? i got quoted 140 for black and 160 for titanium for my 2 door. when i mentioned mirror, they acted like they didnt wanna touch that w/a 10 foot pole " thats highly illegal" they said..yeah so is the 5% i want if i get black and the 18% if i get titanium. but im sure if i drop enough down they will do mirror


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

20% black..... more clean cut and legal...
black looks better with a white car.......


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, get the titanium. I got the tint on mine, and mine is a 2001 SE with granite color, I think, it's grey I know that much. Looks awesome. Get the 35%, no matter what you'll probably get the dark dark black, and that's illegal or the titanium, and that's illegal, so who cares??? I haven't been pulled over yet, and the good/bad thing is, matters on the way that you look at it, when u r drivin and see a cop, put on ur interior light, or put down the windows a little. For some reason this makes the windows look more like a light, maybe 20% black tint. Helps me anyways, or maybe they don't pull me over cause I look white. Who knows!!!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yeah i dont see why they are so scared of putting mirror on my car. first off my friend has had mirror or his car since 97 and has never had a problem. and he's been pulled over and harrassed many times for almost anything possilbe but never the tint. ..and 2nd..they are gonna be putting an illegal percent on here anyway bc legal limit in sc is 35%. im pretty sure im going with mirror or titanium however. if i odnt like one i can always keep it a couple months and get more put on. hey mirrtints..im white and i get hassled all the time =/ ...guess cops around here just dont like modified cars unless its a muscle car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

nstalr01 said:


> *hey MP2050 a friend and i were thinking of moving to florida and open up our own shop. we can both tint with the "fade", and graphics. as far as graphics if there is a picture of it we can tint it.i'm not sure of the going rate for a tini job but i know we can do it for less. i think the last time i checked it was around 200 bones for a 4 door car. rihjt now we charge 119 bones. and we still make a profit *


Yo thats not a bad idea...Florida is a great spot to open a business and make sum money --esp. if it has to do with car modifications....

But really I dont think I would really mess with graphics--maybe a fade tint but RIGHT NOW Im happy with my DARK BOYZ.....


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

i'll try to get a pic of my boyz prelude. he used a black tint with a "high chrome" graphic and his car is white.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what do you guys think would look good on my car? I know that the black would probably be easier, but I think titanium would be a more complementry look.

pic: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

titanium man...thats a tough color to judge what tint though. but really anything would look good. but go titanium.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what do you guys think would look good on my car? I know that the black would probably be easier, but I think titanium would be a more complementry look.
> 
> pic: http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com *


I think since you have the white rims it may look good wit the Titanium tint...BUT yeah it depends on the titanium....


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well i ended up getting titanium. it's not what i expected really. its mainly black w/ aslight metallic hint. the darkest they make is 18% so i got that. i do like the look though. i'll post pics after thanksgiving. thanks for all of your opinions.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

NOTE > Any tint company will tint your car to any illegal tint that you choose like 5%
However, they can not guarantee the product, or work. (Like bubbles, or tears) and if you get a ticket and are forced to remove it, you have to do it yourself.

Kinda late now, but hey Kat... congrads on your tint, im sorry it didn't turn out how you expected, but i think it should look sweet.
Im looking forward to those pics


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

well they did give me a labor reciept and said if i had problems w/it to bring it back. they know i got it there bc today i went back to get my 3rd brake light and they knew who i was. the bubbles are slowly going away on the back glass..is that weird?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Katana200sx said:


> *well they did give me a labor reciept and said if i had problems w/it to bring it back. they know i got it there bc today i went back to get my 3rd brake light and they knew who i was. the bubbles are slowly going away on the back glass..is that weird? *


Bubbles are suppose to go away with time --its normal and yeah get those pics up so we can all see.....I never thought a thread about tint would last this long--lol


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

lol me either man...i was just askin bc i was pissed about the bubbles and asked them. the guy looked at my window and said that it was water and would evaporate. as soon as my bro comes home for thanksgiving there will be pics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

I'd like to see some pics cuz I have a two door and the back wings are black and I was thinking of titaniam for the doors but I think black looks better


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

any FL peeps know the legal tint %age for titanium tint? I guess titanium would be the best. Mirror/chrome would probably be too lite for me and black tint wouldn't look good on my car.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *any FL peeps know the legal tint %age for titanium tint? I guess titanium would be the best. Mirror/chrome would probably be too lite for me and black tint wouldn't look good on my car. *


Look I really wouldnt worry about the legalities man just get wut U want unless U live in a cop infested area UKNOW....Ive been riding around every where in a 5% double layered tint--Thats so dark at night I have to lower my windows to make a turn....

And no trouble yet--knock on wood


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I don't want to push it. I Don't mind going a little over, but I don't want to hear any stupid sh*t from those damn power hugry pigs. how did yours come out?


----------

